# Marine Tank -- Open or closed lid



## sy-core (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey People .... I'm getting my first marine tank soon & can't make up my mind about the lid, should i go open or closed, The facts of the tank are that it 55 X 30 X 24 (Length, Height, Depth)

Any suggestions would be very grateful, plus any consideration i should make. 

Cheers


----------



## FeralWild (May 9, 2011)

Strictly speaking it doesn't matter although an enclosed lid would be better to contain the temperature and prevent too much salt creep. If there is no lid, then water can evaporate leaving a higher concentration of salt behind meaning that you need to top up the water more often after testing with your hydrometer.

However depending on what level of marine keeping you are doing your equiptment may prevent a lid. For example if you have a filter and a protein skimmer built in to the back of the tank, then a lid would need to be cut out around them and if you are using metal halide lighting suspended above the tank then you would not be able to have a lid at all, unless you had a glass condensation tray between the water and the lights.

The condensation tray is also essential if you are keeping any species that might decide to vacate the aquarium when your not around such as crabs, jumping fish, or moray eels who like to stick their heads out for a look around.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

A lid makes everything easier imo, temperature regulation, stock choice, maintenence, lighting, it goes on.
An open topped tank however looks so much prettier.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

keep the lid closed... crap like air freshener and other stuff people love to spray gets into the water much easier without a lid...

i'm big on not having chemicals, sprays and such around tanks...

washing hands with a good rinse is good too.

people have all kinds of residues on their hands and then stick their hands into their tank... deodorant, perfume, soap and who knows what comes off of people's hands and hurt the fish...

sprays and crap i've seen people use around their tanks and it ends up in the water...

a versa-top lid really helps keep household pollutants out of the water...

and rinse those hands well before messing with the water...

: victory:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

i prefer a closed lid system - even if you use glass covers for a braceless tank etc to help prevent condensation and water loss etc

i have my halide built above my bull nose tank but then have flaps either side to contain water and stop fish jumping out/nasties getting in


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

IMO open top tanks are much prettier.
BUT
you are forever topping them up and i mean daily.
Fish will jump and you lose them
nasties can get in.


----------



## sy-core (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for your reply people, just waiting on a reply from the the company who will be making the tank, trying to squeeze another inch in length on to it, as it's to sit in an alcove, yet i have to make room for the stand, i odn't knwo if he wants to have it slightly braced at the top & bottom, i suspect so.

Anyway the alcove is 55.5in & i wanted a 55in tank, thats 55.5in at the shortest point, at ground level including the skirting board, so once you get up to the height of the tank you gain another inch almost either side. Why they don't just make house's square anymore ... Tut. 

So i rekon i would go with a closed lid, as it's my first marine tank, did have a 5X2X2 but never got round to setting it up or getting a stand for it, but that would of been an open lid job. Soon i'll work my way back up to something larger.

Thanks Again People


----------



## uk bulldog (May 3, 2011)

sy-core said:


> Hey People .... I'm getting my first marine tank soon & can't make up my mind about the lid, should i go open or closed, The facts of the tank are that it 55 X 30 X 24 (Length, Height, Depth)
> 
> Any suggestions would be very grateful, plus any consideration i should make.
> 
> Cheers


Sy it would depend on personal prefrance & what lights you are going to use as there are a few ways of mounting youre lights as im sure you know but with that size tank if you dont mind spending a few extra ££ then i would have it open & use TMC Aquaray LED Tiles or the Aquaray 500/600 Duos or Metal Halide but if i was to have the top on i would use T5s & poss LEDs to complement. also whether you are going to have soft or hard corals ie a reef tank or wether you are going for fish.These are the things you have to consider FISH or REEF.

Regards

Paul


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

I normally have no lid on my large tanks but have large bits of cover glass in place as think it looks better and stops escape


----------



## loneranger (May 9, 2011)

Open top - looks nicer, better gas exchange, more stable pH..BUT, more evaporation and risk of fish carpet surfing.

Closed - the opposite.

My reefs open top.

Ad


----------

